# Current Hiring Activity of the Canadian Navy... questions??



## prairiediver (30 Mar 2009)

Greetings,

With the current economic downturn and increase of unemployed civilians such as myself. I am curious to know what the current enlisting situation is with the Navy.

I have recently filled out my application to the Navy and am wondering, is the Navy hiring for all positions typically? Or is there a wait list in most cases during these times?

I assume there are many others that are looking for something more stable and rewarding just like me and are turning to the Canadian Forces.

The reason I ask is, being laid-off a couple weeks ago I have started my EI claim while looking for work. The more I considered the Navy, the more I became excited and certain that this was the right choice for me. But I have about 2 months before I NEED to be working again and I am hoping the Navy, reg. forces will allow me to fulfill my need of employment while also allowing me to venture into a career change.
I do not have a degree and I have been working in the clerical admistrative end of things for the last 12 years.

I am looking at becoming either a Naval Combat Information Operator, Naval Communicator, or a Boatswain.

What are my chances of being accepted these days?


----------



## ComdCFRG (30 Mar 2009)

Prairiediver,

Well, you have already applied, so my first comment 'zero until you apply' doesn't count!

Not knowing your file, difficult to judge.  However, I would say that should you meet the suitability requirements for any or all of these occupations, you stand a very good chance of being picked up.  This is particularly the case if you are clear with your recruiter and counselor that you would accept an offer in any one of the three.

The issue for you then, is to ensure that you get your documents to the recruiting location and make yourself for the earliest opportunity to complete your various interviews, medical etc.

Good luck!


----------



## prairiediver (30 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the quick response.

One of the problems is im not sure of the process with all the documentation. 

Should I be filling out my background check and refrences immediately and mail them to the Recruiting office nearest to me or would it be beneficial to actually go down and speak with a recruiter ASAP since they have hopefully have viewed my application by that time?


----------



## FSTO (31 Mar 2009)

Do you enjoy the outdoors? Then bosn is the way to go.
Indoors and outdoors? Naval Communicator has a little of both (more of the indoors than out)
Indoors only? NCIOP is inside the ship almost all of the time.

Does this help?


----------



## M Feetham (16 Apr 2009)

There is nothing stopping you from trying to provide as much information to the recruiters as you think is necessary. The best thing to do would be call them and ask exactly what you need to provide, normally they will tell you anyway but it doesn't hurt to ask and be prepared. With the way things are now, it should not be along wait except for maybe the security check. As long as you do not have a criminal record you should be alright. Good luck, hope to see you in the mob soon.
Feet


----------



## navypuke (18 May 2009)

man we need all the bodies we can get in the navy, were so short were tying up boats for extended periods then putting the bodies on other ships. I'd take bosun out of those three trades as navcomm might not exist in the next 5 years, and all nciops i want to know want to kill themselves "figuratively". bosun is a good honest trade, that involves doing alot of hard shitty work, but you get to play with boats, guns and explosives sometimes.


----------



## M Feetham (20 May 2009)

Thank you Navypuke for that electrifying description of the trades. Prairiediver, the nice thing about asking questions on a site like this is that you will get a lot of good honest advice, it is however, just that, advice. The final decision has to be yours, you are the one signing on the dotted line and going to recruit or officer training. I would repeat the suggestion that I saw in another post sometime ago. If possibltetry to find members of the trades that interest you and talk to them. Try to find people who like the job though, as they will be more honest with you and not try to scare you away. That is my  :2c:. Take it for what it is worth. Good luck.
Feet


----------



## prairiediver (6 Jul 2009)

Greetings everyone.

I have a few questions that I wasnt able to find any clear answers on as of yet. I hoe you dont mind providing your insight.

I recently applied and was told I met the qualifications for NCI-Op, I have completed my interview and medical check. Also, my references have been contacted. Infact, my references were contacted the day of my interview before I arrived home. Pretty quick. This all took place on June 23rd and now im playing the waiting game. But I have questions that I would like to have answered so I can prepare my budget for the year while doing my training courses.

First question, I dont have a degree and have again applied as a NCO, NCI-Op. How much time until I am eligible for my first promotion. Im trying to schedule my finances around a realistic time table for the basic entry level salary.

Also, there is a bit of confusion between my fiance and I regarding common-law status. Her and I entered into a lease together on January 2, 2009. We have been common-law for 6 months. The military's minumum required time is 1 year. So I am considered single at this point. Not too big of an issue but what about our lease? Im legally obligated to uphold it. Do I suck it up and pay full Q&R + my cost of living in Calgary? Or should we just get a marriage certificate and avoid this issue completely?

Finally, I have been trying to contact the individual who conducted my interview with very little luck. I sent him emails regarding these questions and also left him a voicemail. I received and email back saying he had been away for a few days but now am not hearing anything back.

Is this common? Will I hear very little back until there is actually an offer being made to me? Or is there somewhere or someone else I should be trying to contact as this is not the recruiting centres responsibility?

Also, are these sort of delays common with the hiring process in the military and for the Navy in particular?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2009)

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________ 

BEFORE YOU POST - READ THIS: 


You will find almost all of your questions answered in The Recruiting Process.


----------



## prairiediver (6 Jul 2009)

^^ Well, I appreciate your quick response. However, not one of those links answer any of my questions.

No topic about eligibilty for promotion in rank and estimated time table. (all it shows is hiring process time tables with no actual time table.... )

As for the hiring process, the link essentially says it varies. I was aware of that and perhaps I should have been more clear.

-completed my CFAT, Interview, Medical, Reference Check. I have met the qualifications of NCI-Op as per the interviewer. So I would consider myself a prime candidate. Anyone have any idea how long I will be waiting to hear back from someone?

Also, there was no particular information about common-law issues, none that I found anyway.

And finally, is there any other resources I can use to have my questions answered or am I restricted to go through the recruiting centre where I have had difficulties receiving a response?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Jul 2009)

Normally you can expect to be promoted to Leading Seaman in 48 months, provided you have the qualifications for promotion and  your performance is good.  I am not sure about the specfics with the NCI Op trade but that is a "CF normal".  There is a possibility for an accelerated promtion but its not a given and I wouldn't plan on it.

For Common Law, you would be able to claim common law status after 12 months of living together.  You began to live together in Jan '09, so you would be able to claim CL status Jan '10.  The time you won't actually 'live together' because you are away on courses counts in that "12 month period" as the CF recognizes that the reason you are not together is because of military duty.  That being the case, yes you would be considered Single by the CF until you applied for CL status.  Remember, CL status *may* be approved by your CO.  Not "shall".  

As for your lease, you should ask your CFRC staff what would happen if you decided to break it (as in, does the CF assist at all).  I have no idea and don't have the time to dig thru CBIs and the like on that one.

Personally, I don't know your circumstances and can't advise you on whether you should get married or not.  Personally, I wouldn't advise anyone to get married because they are planning on joining the CF and don't want to have to pay R & Q whilst in the training system.  You could stand to loose more than you gain, if the marriage didn't work out.  

Seriously, I would bet these questions have been answered, you just need to use the Search function or Google CBIs, DCBA, and start reading...


----------



## prairiediver (6 Jul 2009)

^^ Thank for the info. Thats what I was looking for.

As for the marriage thing. We are not considering getting married because of the CF, we are considering pushing up our marriage date for the CF if this process effects her in terms of not being recognized as a military spouse. Which has many effects and advantages when moving to a new city after posting.

- Just a heads up for you vets on this site also, there are alot of new people coming to this site. They may be aware of some of the information burried in thousands of pages of topics/threads. You Vets may be aware of them and know the easiest route to them. Which is great when you are able to point them out.

But when someone new is on your site and has put some effort in and scrolled through pages of topics under many sub catagories... you can spend hours on this site looking for info that may infact exist, and still not find it. So keep that in mind when responding to newcomers as you guys can come off a bit abraisive when trying to help new people and that may completely defeat the purpose of this entire forum, and that is to help people by providing answers to many important questions and concerns.

Joining the military is a very intimidating process as it is.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2009)

Thank you prairiediver.

Just a point: We also see the lazy, self centered, pampered, and never been told "no" crowd come here and literally demand that they be waited on hand and foot.  That goes over like a lead balloon with this crowd.  If you don't show initiative and are one of those types, don't expect to have people here drop everything and cater solely to your demands.

The site does have Guidelines.

You may also notice at the bottom of the page/window the disclaimer that this is an 





> Unofficial site, not associated with DND


.


----------



## prairiediver (7 Jul 2009)

I can understand and appreciate where you are coming from.

This site is a great resource for those interested in knowing more about what is happening in the forces.
But again, theres alot of information to sort through.  :'(

Anywho...

Thanks again.


----------

